# Ivan Salaverry contest



## WarHERO (Dec 31, 2006)

I am looking for a Ivan avatar that is the biggest a premium member can get, it doesn't look right with a small avatar. Here is the details for the avatar:
144x168, is the biggest i can get so make it that size i guess, try to make the background a dark red, and i want in the top left-hand corner "Team Punishment" and in the bottom left hand corner write my name. I want the text to be blue and try to match the color in my ivan sig, i don't know if you can make that color border around it or it just does that, but if you can control it try to make it blue like the text. I won't be picky,and i'll pay you 40,000 for a good avatar. If you have any questions or if you would change something, please post and ask.:thumb02:


----------



## WarHERO (Dec 31, 2006)

If further more questions, PM me.


----------



## B-Real (Oct 1, 2006)

:boo01: Sorry but people just don't want to. You have asked me to do it and I said I will. After saying I will, you have continued to send me PMs. You being picky and impatient is annoying. I will do you avatar, just settle the hell down? :dunno:


----------



## WarHERO (Dec 31, 2006)

I will, i just have asked but for a while i didn't get a response, so i just try to talk to you as much as i can while you are replying, sorry and i am kinda hard to work for, but please hang with me. Thanks for all you do bro.


----------



## B-Real (Oct 1, 2006)

I live in Australia so while you're wondering where I am, I'm probably asleep.


----------



## raymardo (Jun 21, 2006)

What type of picture do you want? Do you want him posing or fighting?

And you want "Ortiz Boy" on the Salaverry avatar?


----------



## WarHERO (Dec 31, 2006)

I say posing but if you see a good fighting one, ask me first. Look at the details at the top for the rest.


----------



## AmRiT (Apr 23, 2007)




----------



## WarHERO (Dec 31, 2006)

Donation on its way, but i am still buying others, i will switch them out and in, but thats a good one.


----------



## AmRiT (Apr 23, 2007)

Ortiz boy said:


> Donation on its way, but i am still buying others, i will switch them out and in, but thats a good one.


Thats cool, I got my points


----------



## WarHERO (Dec 31, 2006)

That was a awesome avatar, i have a question, if you have that much talent, why don't you make you a good GSP avatar??? But that was a great avatar and you did a good job, thanks.


----------



## AmRiT (Apr 23, 2007)

Ortiz boy said:


> That was a awesome avatar, i have a question, if you have that much talent, why don't you make you a good GSP avatar??? But that was a great avatar and you did a good job, thanks.


I will, when I can be bothered, lol


----------



## WarHERO (Dec 31, 2006)

Oh ok well thanks again for the awesome avatar.


----------



## raymardo (Jun 21, 2006)

Here's two


----------



## WarHERO (Dec 31, 2006)

Donation on its way, if you can make a line border, Make it blue.


----------



## B-Real (Oct 1, 2006)

I made your avatar. Check the 'MMA Presents the UFC Request thread'.


----------



## raymardo (Jun 21, 2006)

raymardo said:


> Here's two
> View attachment 641
> View attachment 642


Do you mean a border around the edges of each avatar?


----------



## WarHERO (Dec 31, 2006)

Yes i want it Blue like the text and make it were you can see it good. Then its perfect.


----------



## raymardo (Jun 21, 2006)

*Here It Is*

Done. :thumbsup:


----------



## WarHERO (Dec 31, 2006)

Thanks man, i already sent the donation earlier.


----------



## raymardo (Jun 21, 2006)

Yeah. I got it. I tried to stay with exactly what you said you wanted. In the future if you want something, I'll do one according to to your specs and I'll do something original also. 

I had some ideas for this one, but I wanted to keep within the parameters you posted. 

Enjoy 'em.


----------



## raymardo (Jun 21, 2006)

*New Salaverry*

Here's something a little different.


----------



## raymardo (Jun 21, 2006)

I made 2. 

One darker border.









One lighter border.








Take 'em all.:thumb02:


----------



## WarHERO (Dec 31, 2006)

Donation on its way!!


----------

